# Licensed Captain for hire



## CATCHell (May 19, 2009)

AvailableFull Time or Freelance.27 years experienceas Captain onYacht'sandCharter Boat's.

Interested in a career change working offshore in the oil patch.

USCG100 Ton Master / Near Coastal. RADAR-Unlimited. FCC-Marine Radio Operator Permit.

:usaflag [ [email protected] ] :usaflag


----------

